# Headboats



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I know a favorite w/ this board is the Sally T. Unfortunately, they don't run during the week. Anybody know of boats that run during the week? I am heading up today from SC to see my parents in Newport News and the old man wants to do something together.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Check the ones out of Lynnhaven Inlet. I can't remember thier names at the time, but I know they are doing striper trips during the week!


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Check out the Ocean Eagle out of Hampton. I've never been on it, but I'd be interested in an evening bass trip with them. Their website doesn't have much info. on it though.

Anybody know about them?


----------



## skunker (Oct 30, 2005)

the first chance outta lynnhaven seafood goes out wed and fri


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Skunker,

Do you know their sailing times?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

the First Chance out of Lynnhaven is top notch, best deal in down IMHO. capt and mates are very knowledgable... i've been going on these trips for the past 4yrs and have never had a bad time. things should be really turning on out there in the next week or so.


----------



## skunker (Oct 30, 2005)

I believe 7am and 5pm i would call today if you want to book this week. The first chance is top notch. On fathers day I took the kids out and had a blast. The captain (Brian? younger guy 30 ish) let the kids come up in the cockpit and was extremely cool. I dont use them much any more (friends bought a boat) but I have had much luck on this boat.


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

I fished on the Beverly B last year and had a blast.

Assasin
Charter Member
Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O.


----------

